# Bite wound? hmm.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys heres a few shots of the ram in my Brothers tank. Now theres a bunch of small fish like white clouds, rummy nose, Bolivian rams which he is always chasing, they have never turned on him or thought of attacking him. and then a large pleco. 

The wound goes around to the other side also but not as bad. It looks like something grabbed him from underneath and tried to suck on him. The area also has raised scales.

Who could do such damage?. He is also breathing heavily and the only other known death recently was a rummy nose which had no visual problems and from an inspection no large parasites in the body/guts. but was spazzing in circles and died in like 5 mins.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Hey guys heres a few shots of the ram in my Brothers tank. Now theres a bunch of small fish like white clouds, rummy nose, Bolivian rams which he is always chasing, they have never turned on him or thought of attacking him. and then a large pleco.
> 
> The wound goes around to the other side also but not as bad. It looks like something grabbed him from underneath and tried to suck on him. The area also has raised scales.
> 
> Who could do such damage?. He is also breathing heavily and the only other known death recently was a rummy nose which had no visual problems and from an inspection no large parasites in the body/guts. but was spazzing in circles and died in like 5 mins.












Almost definitely internal bleeding. Nothing in that tank could inflict such a wound and I can make out the scales and skin as being intact over top of the damage which also seems to be spread out away from the 'bite' zone. There is a condition called viral hemorrhagic septicemia. That's the first thing I would look into.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Its hard to tell in the photos but the scales were raised quite badly. ill check that out thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive read up on that and it seems there is almost no chance that its that.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Ive read up on that and it seems there is almost no chance that its that.


It's believe it is a hemhorrage. Not necessarily bacterial. You can see some bloody spots above to the right and to the left. I'm quite sure it isn't a bite mark. I'd keep an eye on it and keep your water super super clean. It should clear up.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the Ram died about 2 hours ago. so i did a bit of an investigation and found no parasites or blood on the inside. really weird.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Well the Ram died about 2 hours ago. so i did a bit of an investigation and found no parasites or blood on the inside. really weird.


There's no parasites. It's internal bleeding right below the surface. Unless you had an obsidian or diamond blade and a 20x magnifying glass you aren't going to find anything.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like internal hemorrahging - it happens sometimes. Fatty foods can lead to this as well.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Looks like internal hemorrahging - it happens sometimes. Fatty foods can lead to this as well.


so xnay on the septicemia?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hey guys well since this has happened there has been 3 missing CPD's and 1 rummy-nose is going nuts like the first one. and the Female ram is breathing hard and looks slightly bloated but also has her papilla erected so she may have eggs. no fish have shown real bloating besides the ram but i am sure she has eggs since she was chubby for about 3 days before also. none show the red either around there bellies. I also noticed the rummy nose gills are very red and almost swollen compared to the others.



Thanks for the input guys/gals.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> so xnay on the septicemia?


Could be, sepsis would be pretty hard to 100% identify on a fish without the proper equipment though! Not sure if it could be VHS though, I think as of now that only afflicts some marine species and freshwater fish native to the northern hemisphere. Who knows though!


----------

